# Watkinsville, GA, Kuma, F, 8mo: Sweetheart in need of new home



## Elianna (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a female puppy named kuma, she is and 8 month old purebred GSD. We live in watkinsville Georgia, USA. My parents got her for me when she was 14 weeks old. The breeder said she was 12 weeks old and fully vaccinated/ wormed. When we got her she couldn't even walk, she was terrified of everything, and her stomach was distended. After a rush to the vet we still didn't know what was wrong. We found out the next day she had an awful case of round worms. So we gave her deworming treatment and a few weeks later she's better. I have trained her the best I can, but I know nothing about training dogs. I am getting a job soon, and also moving out next year, so I can't keep with her anymore. She is a stong minded dog, but a sweetheart and fun to play with. I don't know how she reacts around dogs or cats, but she is a bit to energetic for little kids. I love her to death, but I just can't care for her anymore, so please consider taking her into your home. I am asking an adoption fee, which I will donate to my local shelter.
If you would like too adopt her, please message me.

Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Subject line edited per board rules & personal information removed.

You might also find it helpful to include a photo(s), specific training details, temperament / personality traits, and current health info incl alter status.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You should consider listing your dog on Rehome by AdoptaPet. This site will help you advertise to good homes, screen adopters, and make sure the dog ends up in a home you're comfortable with:
rehome.adoptapet.com/r/86902

Your dog can be advertised there FREE, right next to all the rescue dogs seeking homes, on a site where good adopters are looking to find dogs. It generates adoption applications for you, and even an adoption contract that you can use once you find a home you like. They charge a rehoming fee, which is donated (so you can't sell dogs there).

From hard experience, I also recommend that you not place a puppy with anyone who lacks breed experience. Sure, once in a while it works out, but more often than not, it seems like it doesn't -- and you probably don't have time to deal with a call in a few months that someone is "done" with the dog and bringing it back "right now." As you're learning, this breed is tough to get through the puppy stage--and adolescence is even worse for some dogs. GSD puppies in rescue/shelter situations have a sky-high return rate with inexperienced adopters -- they just can't deal with the landsharking and under-estimate how much work it takes. Your dog is at the prime age for people to give up on a dog for behavioral reasons (between 6 and 18 months). So set your dog up for success by finding a home that knows what GSD adolescents are like (and ideally has raised one successfully before). 

It is VERY important to check the vet reference of anyone who applies -- call the vet clinic and ask the vet or office manager whether the applicant has taken good care of their previous dogs and followed the vet's recommendations (e.g., kept the dogs on Heartworm prevention, came in for recommended annual visits, treated illnesses and injuries without declining care due to cost, etc.). Finding out about the kind of "senior care" they provided an old dog who passed away also tells me a lot about the quality of an adopter -- whether they provided arthritis management, ensured quality of life as long as they could, etc. If there are years without visits even to come in for a check-up, that's a red flag. If someone says they've owned dogs before (or currently owns any pet) and has no vet reference, that's a problem for me. They should be able to give you the name and number of their vet, and be willing to give that vet permission to talk to you. This one step will tell you WAY more about prospective adopters than almost anything else. Over the years, I've found that I never, ever have to worry about the kind of adopters who have vets say things like "I've known them for years, and they're some of my favorite clients because they take such good care of their dogs." When you find one of those, the dog just won the lottery!


----------



## Elianna (Jan 12, 2020)

Magwart said:


> You should consider listing your dog on Rehome by AdoptaPet. This site will help you advertise to good homes, screen adopters, and make sure the dog ends up in a home you're comfortable with:
> rehome.adoptapet.com/r/86902
> 
> Your dog can be advertised there FREE, right next to all the rescue dogs seeking homes, on a site where good adopters are looking to find dogs. It generates adoption applications for you, and even an adoption contract that you can use once you find a home you like. They charge a rehoming fee, which is donated (so you can't sell dogs there).
> ...


Thanks so much for the info! This helps a lot. I've been trying to figure stuff like this out.


----------



## Shepardmom (Jan 24, 2020)

Elianna said:


> I have a female puppy named kuma, she is and 8 month old purebred GSD. We live in watkinsville Georgia, USA. My parents got her for me when she was 14 weeks old. The breeder said she was 12 weeks old and fully vaccinated/ wormed. When we got her she couldn't even walk, she was terrified of everything, and her stomach was distended. After a rush to the vet we still didn't know what was wrong. We found out the next day she had an awful case of round worms. So we gave her deworming treatment and a few weeks later she's better. I have trained her the best I can, but I know nothing about training dogs. I am getting a job soon, and also moving out next year, so I can't keep with her anymore. She is a stong minded dog, but a sweetheart and fun to play with. I don't know how she reacts around dogs or cats, but she is a bit to energetic for little kids. I love her to death, but I just can't care for her anymore, so please consider taking her into your home. I am asking an adoption fee, which I will donate to my local shelter.
> If you would like too adopt her, please message me.
> 
> Thanks!





Elianna said:


> I have a female puppy named kuma, she is and 8 month old purebred GSD. We live in watkinsville Georgia, USA. My parents got her for me when she was 14 weeks old. The breeder said she was 12 weeks old and fully vaccinated/ wormed. When we got her she couldn't even walk, she was terrified of everything, and her stomach was distended. After a rush to the vet we still didn't know what was wrong. We found out the next day she had an awful case of round worms. So we gave her deworming treatment and a few weeks later she's better. I have trained her the best I can, but I know nothing about training dogs. I am getting a job soon, and also moving out next year, so I can't keep with her anymore. She is a stong minded dog, but a sweetheart and fun to play with. I don't know how she reacts around dogs or cats, but she is a bit to energetic for little kids. I love her to death, but I just can't care for her anymore, so please consider taking her into your home. I am asking an adoption fee, which I will donate to my local shelter.
> If you would like too adopt her, please message me.
> 
> Thanks!


Whats the update?


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm thinking still available...









► German Shepherd - Watkinsville, GA


Rescue Me ID 20-01-12-00171




post.rescueme.org


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

"Shepherd"


----------



## Elianna (Jan 12, 2020)

Shepardmom said:


> Whats the update?


I have had a few people ask, but she isn't adopted yet. There is a lady I am talking to who seems promising. She has lived with GSD her whole life, and she lives on a big farm. I am getting pictures uploaded right now.


----------



## Elianna (Jan 12, 2020)

Here are some pictures of her I took today.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

She is a cutie


----------



## Elianna (Jan 12, 2020)

Petra's Dad said:


> She is a cutie


yep. I'll miss her, but it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Elianna (Jan 12, 2020)

Elianna said:


> I have a female puppy named kuma, she is and 8 month old purebred GSD. We live in watkinsville Georgia, USA. My parents got her for me when she was 14 weeks old. The breeder said she was 12 weeks old and fully vaccinated/ wormed. When we got her she couldn't even walk, she was terrified of everything, and her stomach was distended. After a rush to the vet we still didn't know what was wrong. We found out the next day she had an awful case of round worms. So we gave her deworming treatment and a few weeks later she's better. I have trained her the best I can, but I know nothing about training dogs. I am getting a job soon, and also moving out next year, so I can't keep with her anymore. She is a stong minded dog, but a sweetheart and fun to play with. I don't know how she reacts around dogs or cats, but she is a bit to energetic for little kids. I love her to death, but I just can't care for her anymore, so please consider taking her into your home. I am asking an adoption fee, which I will donate to my local shelter.
> If you would like too adopt her, please message me.
> 
> Thanks!


I found her a good home, yay!


----------



## Shepardmom (Jan 24, 2020)

Elianna said:


> I found her a good home, yay!


So glad thought about driving from NY LOL


----------

